# Vegetable Mai Fun Stir-fry (rice noodles)



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

Here’s a wonderful dish I get every time we order Chinese take-out. After a little trial and error, I came up with this version which closely matches my favorite from a local restaurant here. You can also add strips of chicken or pork to this. And believe it or not, this recipe isn’t done in my outdoor Dutch Oven.......but it could be!!

Vegetable Mai Fun

*Ingredients:*

1/2 block dry Mai Fun rice noodles
2 cups shredded cabbage
1-1/2 cups shredded carrot
3/4 cup yellow onion, coarsely chopped
2 bunches green onions, coarsely chopped
Soy sauce to taste (about 1-1/2 Tbsp)
3/4 cup chicken broth

*Preparation:*

Start by soaking the dry Mai Fun noodles in hot (not boiling) water in a covered dish for 5 - 8 minutes or until loose and pliable. Drain and set aside in a covered bowl.

In a large skillet or Wok (with a tablespoon or so of oil), stir fry the cabbage, carrot, and yellow onion for two minutes. Add the green onion and stir fry one minute more. Add the Mai Fun noodles and stir fry for one minute. Add the soy sauce and stir fry for 30 seconds. Add the chicken broth, cover the skillet/Wok, and remove from heat. The liquid will be absorbed by the noodles as it sits (about 5 or so minutes). Toss well before serving.

*Notes:*

The Mai Fun noodles are very long and sort of hard to work with. They clump together making it a bit difficulty to stir them into the vegetables before serving. It helps to use two tools for the job (a wooden spoon and wooden fork are good). Alternatively, you can cut or break the noodles in half prior to soaking.

I love this dish, and will often have it with just about anything (even if the rest of the meal isn't of an "oriental" theme) or simply eat a big bowl by itself.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds delicious!!

One of my favorite dishes using Mai Fun that I've never made myself, but have enjoyed in restaurants is "Singapore Mai Fun", which not only has all the above veggies, but tiny shrimp, & small pieces of white-meat chicken & roast pork, all tossed with extremely hot/spicy yellow curry powder.

And even tho it's not authentic, one of our local Chinese take-out places here makes a fabulous eye-tearingly hot version of it, but using regular angel-hair pasta in place of the rice noodles.  To be honest, they work, look, & taste just as well as the rice noodles, so might be worth trying if rice noodles aren't your thing or you can't easily get them.


----------



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> Sounds delicious!!
> 
> One of my favorite dishes using Mai Fun that I've never made myself, but have enjoyed in restaurants is "Singapore Mai Fun", which not only has all the above veggies, but tiny shrimp, & small pieces of white-meat chicken & roast pork, all tossed with extremely hot/spicy yellow curry powder.
> 
> And even tho it's not authentic, one of our local Chinese take-out places here makes a fabulous eye-tearingly hot version of it, but using regular angel-hair pasta in place of the rice noodles. To be honest, they work, look, & taste just as well as the rice noodles, so might be worth trying if rice noodles aren't your thing or you can't easily get them.


 
That sounds good! You know, I’d often wondered how Angel Hair pasta would work in this dish! There have been a few nights when I was craving this and didn’t have the Mai Fun noodles (they never last long in my house!), but did have some Angel hair. I’ve been tempted to try it, but figured it probably wouldn’t work. So Angel does a decent job standing in for the rice noodles? I'll have to give that a try next time I'm out of rice noodles and need my Mai Fun fix!!


----------

